# Good horror music for Halloween



## Anthony Fallone (Jul 31, 2016)

So here are some of my personal favorite pieces of music perfect for Halloween time:

A Nightmare On Elm Street Theme - Charles Bernstein
Beetlejuice Theme - Danny Elfman
Bram Stoker's Dracula: The Beginning - Wojciech Kilar
Candyman: It Was Always You, Helen - Philip Glass
Donnie Darko: Burn It To The Ground - Michael Andrews
Donnie Darko: Manipulated Living - Michael Andrews
Evil Theme - Paul Anthony Romero & Rob King
Funeral March - Frederic Chopin
Grim Grinning Ghosts - Gaylord Carter
Halloween Theme - John Carpenter
Lucifer's Choir - Tim Souster
A Nightmare On Elm Street Main Theme - Orlando Pops Orchestra
Medal Of Honor: Securing The Codebook - Michael Giacchino
Nocturne - Nox Arcana
Pan's Labyrinth: Deep Forest - Javier Navarrete
Pan's Labyrinth: Mercedes - Javier Navarrete
Pan's Labyrinth: Pan And The Full Moon - Javier Navarrete
Pipe Organ And Bassoon - Scary Sound Effects
Pipe Organ And Ghost - Scary Sound Effects
Psycho: Shower Scene Theme - Bernard Herrmann
Sleepy Hollow Theme - Danny Elfman
Spiritual Hell - Tim Souster
Tales From The Crypt Theme - Danny Elfman
The Omen: Ave Satani - Jerry Goldsmith
The Red Violin: Death Of Anna - John Corigliano
The Shining: Dies Irae - Hector Berlioz
The Silence Of The Lambs Theme - Howard Shore
The Village: The Gravel Road - James Newton Howard


----------



## HalloweensMyThing (Jan 23, 2015)

I just purchased "300 Halloween Sounds" on iTunes and it has some awesome sounds and theme music such as the creepy organ, wolves howling, eerie winds, bubbling cauldrons. I will be using some of these as ambient sounds as I open the the door for Trick or Treaters. Love it!


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Good picks! Here's a few picks I might use this year. 
Hello Zep - Charlie Clouser - Saw
Heels - Disasterpeace
Title - Disasterpeace
Anyone - Disasterpeace
Company - Disasterpeace
Intro and Main Title - Fred Myrow & Malcolm Seagrave - Phantasm
Main Titles - Charlie Clouser - Dead Silence
Black Fairy - Akira Yamaoka - Silent Hill 2
Ashes and Ghost - Akira Yamaoka - Silent Hill 2
Betrayal - Akira Yamaoka - Silent Hill 2
Over - Akira Yamaoka
Never Again - Akira Yamaoka
I'll Kill You - Akira Yamaoka - Silent Hill
Clowning Around with Monsters - Akira Yamaoka
Portrait of Mr. Boogie - Christopher Young - Sinister
Sleepy Time '98 - Christopher Young- Sinister
BBQ '79 (more the later half than anything) - Christopher Young - Sinister
Don't Worry Daddy, I'll Make You Famous - Christopher Young - Sinister


----------



## Anthony Fallone (Jul 31, 2016)

Awesome pieces of music, man. Thanks for adding to my mp3s


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm sure y'all have heard of Rogers Gardens........they have great music on their YouTube videos. One of them has the link for all the titles, but like an idiot I didn't write it down when I should have and now I feel find it again. So if anyone happens to stumble over it, can you please post it?? Pleeeeze???


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

The entire John Carpenter's HalloweeN soundtrack is perfect for Halloween, I usually don't play much other then that for soundtracks, the rest is usually spooky noises and some great horror themed Rock'N'Roll from the 50's and 60s. (I.e Monster's Hop)


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate - both are talent musicians with numerous "Halloween" themed albums


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Great list! I'll need to check out some of the ones I haven't heard. And I love Christopher Young's work.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

For Nox Arcana/Midnight Syndicate fans


----------

